# Más bien



## Muito obrigado

Estou cansado de conversar com espanhóis que falam português e usam "más bien" por não saberem a tradução. Olham pra mim esperando a resposta que eu deveria saber. Fico envergonhado. Não sei! Quando falo em espanhol não penso na minha língua materna. 
Por exemplo, "No estoy enfadada, más bien triste". Ou outra frase verdadeiramente mais complexa, do meu ponto de vista: "Di más bien que no te gusta hacerlo".
Desde já lhes agradeço a ajuda que me possam dar.


----------



## Mr Franca

Hola,

Más bien... "Não estou chateada, (quiçá), (talvez) triste".
Más bien... "Diga que, (talvez), não lhe apeteça fazê-lo"


----------



## Carfer

Olá:

Para além apontadas por Mr Franca, obviamente correctas, lembro a possibilidade de traduzir por "antes" (no sentido de alternativa, não no de anterioridade), pelo menos no português de Portugal (no do Brasil não sei)

"Não estou chateada, antes triste"
"Diz antes que não te apetece fazê-lo"

No segundo caso eu preferiria até a tradução por "antes" do que por "talvez". Porquê? Porque me parece que o interlocutor percebeu efectivamente que aquilo que lhe estamos a dizer não é inteiramente verdade (estamos a dar uma desculpa para não o fazer, porque não nos apetece) e por isso, ao dizer assim, está a fazer-nos saber que conhece o motivo real (ou seja, como se nos estivesse a dizer "Não me enganes, que eu sei bem que é por não te apetecer fazê-lo"). Ora, creio que "bien más" também tem esse sentido em castelhano. 

Cumprimentos

Carfer


----------



## Daniela Swater

Ola,

Nesta frase: "Di *más bien* que no te gusta hacerlo". O "más bien" soaria como: "*É melhor dizer* que você não gosta de fazer isso."
Já na primeira frase: "No estoy enfadada, más bien triste", eu acho que poderia ser traduzido como: "Não estou brava, mas sim (ou senão, ou porém - conjunções adversativas) triste".


----------



## Muito obrigado

Acabei de ver todas estas respostas e achei sensacional ter podido contar com a ajuda de todos. Considero todas as respostas realmente valiosas. Muito obrigado a todos.


----------



## Suazguanamisqua

Eu estava me fazendo essa mesma pergunta. E encontrei uma outra altertativa para o caso que eu estava procurando que era aquele descrito pelo Carfer sobre a alternativa que a gente considera verdade em oposição ao que o interlocutor tem dito:
- O dia que você me perguntou eu respondi tranqüila.
- O dia em que eu te contei que o sabia, *na verdade*. (Más bien el día en que te dije que lo sabía).

O que acham?


----------



## Tomby

Olá Muito Obrigado! 
O "_más bien_" trata-se de um conector linguístico e nem sempre podemos traduzi-lo pela mesma palavra. Eis a minha tentativa:
"*No estoy enfadada, más bien triste*":
No estoy enfadada, sino triste.
No estoy enfadada, pero sí triste.
Etc.

"*Di más bien que no te gusta hacerlo*":
Di sinceramente que no te gusta hacerlo.
Di la verdad, que no te gusta hacerlo.
En realidad, di que no te gusta hacerlo.
Es preferible que digas que no te gusta hacerlo.
Etc.

Espero ter ajudado. Cumprimentos! 
TT.


----------



## Alandria

Carfer said:


> Olá:
> 
> Para além apontadas por Mr Franca, obviamente correctas, lembro a possibilidade de traduzir por "antes" (no sentido de alternativa, não no de anterioridade), pelo menos no português de Portugal (no do Brasil não sei)
> 
> "Não estou chateada, antes triste"
> "Diz antes que não te apetece fazê-lo"
> 
> No segundo caso eu preferiria até a tradução por "antes" do que por "talvez". Porquê? Porque me parece que o interlocutor percebeu efectivamente que aquilo que lhe estamos a dizer não é inteiramente verdade (estamos a dar uma desculpa para não o fazer, porque não nos apetece) e por isso, ao dizer assim, está a fazer-nos saber que conhece o motivo real (ou seja, como se nos estivesse a dizer "Não me enganes, que eu sei bem que é por não te apetecer fazê-lo"). Ora, creio que "bien más" também tem esse sentido em castelhano.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> Carfer



Aproveitarei a réplica de Carfer...

Olá, Carfer! Interessante esse uso de "antes" em Portugal. No Brasil, não o usamos dessa forma. A forma "dantes" (de antes?) me parece também ser usada com muita freqüência no português europeu, você poderia me explicar a função dele nesse contexto?


----------



## Carfer

Olá Alandria

Suponho que se referirá ao uso de '_dantes_' com o significado de '_antigamente_', '_outrora_' (ex.: '_Dantes_, quando as estradas eram más, levava-se muito tempo para chegar a Lisboa').

Na minha réplica anterior '_antes_' tem outro sentido, o de _'pelo contrário_' que, pensando melhor, é mais exacto que o de 'alternativa' que apressadamente lhe atribuí. Aliás, há até uma expressão em que aparecem associadas, para dar mais ênfase: _'antes pelo contrário'_.

'_Dantes_' é de uso corrente. 
Pessoalmente uso bastante '_antes_' no sentido de _'pelo contrário_'. Por razões profissionais estou muito acantonado numa gíria de jurista, muito do que escrevo é argumentativo, estou permanentemente obrigado a demonstrar que o que a parte contrária diz não é verdade ou que não tem razão, mas, feita esta reserva, não me parece que o uso nessa acepção seja tão invulgar como isso.
Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## César Lasso

Tombatossals said:


> Olá Muito Obrigado!
> O "_más bien_" trata-se de um conector linguístico e nem sempre podemos traduzi-lo pela mesma palavra. Eis a minha tentativa:
> "*No estoy enfadada, más bien triste*":
> No estoy enfadada, sino triste.
> No estoy enfadada, pero sí triste.
> Etc.
> 
> "*Di más bien que no te gusta hacerlo*":
> Di sinceramente que no te gusta hacerlo.
> Di la verdad, que no te gusta hacerlo.
> En realidad, di que no te gusta hacerlo.
> Es preferible que digas que no te gusta hacerlo.
> Etc.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado. Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 
Olá!

Acho que o Carfer acertou no alvo no segundo caso ao traduzir "pelo contrário", dito de forma bastante cortês (sem chamar ninguém de mentiroso).

Quanto à equivalência que o Tombatossals (sempre tão inteligente e prestável) faz entre "más bien" e "sino" (este último significa "mas sim"), concordo mas não acabo de gostar muito. Inclino-me pelo "antes" já mencionado.

Fala-se em sentimentos, que nem sempre são fáceis de definir. A frase seria qualquer coisa como «não estou zangado; antes diria triste».

Cumprimentos,

César


----------



## Jack79

Boa tarde a todos,

Alandria, se não utilizam _antes_ nesse contexto no Brasil, como se diría _mas bien_ então?

Por exemplo:_ Fue más bien una reunión que una entrevista._

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Uma maneira em que você pode dizer isto é:
_
Fue más bien una reunión que una entrevista

_Foi mais uma reunião do que uma entevista.


----------



## diegontijo

Curioso, porque eu sempre achei que "más bien" tem o sentido de, em português, "muito mais", seguido de "do que"
Por exemplo, na frase "La competencia sociocultural cumple una función *mas bién *organizadora que definidora de los contenidos culturales."


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Olá, Carfer! Interessante esse uso de "antes" em Portugal. No Brasil, não o usamos dessa forma. A forma "dantes" (de antes?) me parece também ser usada com muita freqüência no português europeu, você poderia me explicar a função dele nesse contexto?


 
Tenho que discordar de você, Alandria, mas _antes_  é também usado no Brasil com o significado que Carfer lhe deu. É verdade que usado praticamente apenas na linguagem escrita. Trata-se, a meu ver, da palavra mais próxima para a tradução de _más bien,_ que equivale em francês a _plutôt_  e em italiano a _piuttosto. _


----------



## Gamen

¿Qué opinna de la siguiente traducción de "más bien?
Se aceptan sugerencias.
Muchas gracias.

Ellos no son inteligentes. *Más bien* (en todo caso) diría que son responsables y estudiosos.
Eles não são inteligentes. *Em todo caso* diria que são responsáveis e estudiosos.

Ella no me impuso nada, *más bien* (en todo caso) me aconsejó.
Ela não me impôs nada. *Antes/em todo caso/antes bem/antes que mais nada/melhor dito* me aconselhou.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Que tal usar "ao contrário" que tem exatamente o significado de "más bien"?


----------



## Gamen

Sim, está bem também. 
¿Te soam bem e idiomáticas minhas opções?

Eles não são inteligentes. *Em todo caso* diria que são responsáveis e estudiosos.

Ela não me impôs nada. *Antes/em todo caso/antes bem/antes que mais nada/melhor dito* me aconselhou.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Sim, está bem também.
> ¿Te soam bem e idiomáticas minhas opções?
> 
> Eles não são inteligentes. *Em todo caso* diria que são responsáveis e estudiosos.
> 
> Ela não me impôs nada. *Antes/em todo caso/antes bem/antes que mais nada/melhor dito* me aconselhou.



Parece-me que '_ao contrário_' só se aplica à segunda frase porque ser responsável e estudioso não se opõe a (não) ser inteligente. Na primeira não faz muito sentido.


----------



## Gamen

Carfer said:


> Parece-me que '_ao contrário_' só se aplica à segunda frase porque ser responsável e estudioso não se opõe a (não) ser inteligente. Na primeira não faz muito sentido.



Boa observação Carfer. Concordo contigo.

A ti te soam naturais estas opções em negrito?

Eles não são inteligentes. *Em todo caso* diria que são responsáveis e estudiosos.
Ela não me impôs nada. *Antes/em todo caso/antes bem/antes que mais nada/melhor dito* me aconselhou.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Sim, está bem também.
> ¿Te soam bem e idiomáticas minhas opções?
> 
> Eles não são inteligentes. *Em todo caso* diria que são responsáveis e estudiosos.
> 
> Ela não me impôs nada. *Antes/em todo caso /antes bem/antes de mais nada/melhor dito*(old fashion) me aconselhou.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Parece-me que '_ao contrário_' só se aplica à segunda frase porque ser responsável e estudioso não se opõe a (não) ser inteligente. Na primeira não faz muito sentido.



De acordo.


----------



## blablebliblobluao

En el siguiente contexto, ¿qué querría decir la expresión "más bien"?

_- ¿Qué hacés, vo? ¿Te acordás que hoy tocamos, no?
- Más bien.
- Voy a sacar los equipos. ¿Me ayudás?
- Más bien._


----------



## zema

blablebliblobluao said:


> En el siguiente contexto, ¿qué querría decir la expresión "más bien"?
> 
> _- ¿Qué hacés, vo? ¿Te acordás que hoy tocamos, no?
> - Más bien.
> - Voy a sacar los equipos. ¿Me ayudás?
> - Más bien._


Sim, claro!
Óbvio que sim.


----------



## blablebliblobluao

zema said:


> Sim, claro!
> Óbvio que sim.



Muchas gracias, zema!

Es de una película uruguaya. Hay un tipo que contesta eso todo el tiempo.


----------



## zema

De nada. Es una expresión coloquial, para usarla con quien uno tiene confianza, si no puede sonar un poco "rude". 
Otra de sentido similar es "Más vale".


----------



## blablebliblobluao

zema said:


> De nada. Es una expresión coloquial, para usarla con quien uno tiene confianza, si no puede sonar un poco "rude".
> Otra de sentido similar es "Más vale".


Entendí. Nunca la había escuchado con ese sentido.

Gracias una vez más!


----------



## Alan Evangelista

GOODVIEW said:


> Tenho que discordar de você, Alandria, mas _antes_ é também usado no Brasil com o significado que Carfer lhe deu. É verdade que usado praticamente apenas na linguagem escrita. Trata-se, a meu ver, da palavra mais próxima para a tradução de _más bien_



Na minha humilde opinião, esse significado de "antes" no Brasil é usado apenas em uma linguagem escrita bem formal / floreada (ex: na literatura, talvez em um contexto juridico ou acadêmico). Nunca vi esse uso na linguagem oral e nem mesmo na linguagem escrita do dia a dia (jornais, emails de trabalho, etc). A maioria dos brasileiros não vai nem entender se você usar esse termo com essa conotação. Acho importante deixar isso claro para quem está aprendendo a língua.


----------

